# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa > Arduino >  Bé tập làm trạm hàn bằng Arduino

## katum573

Trước tiên khoe hàng cái.



Board làm bằng test board



Board cuối cùng tất cả trên 1 board nguồn, ổn áp 5v cho arduino fet công suất



Vdeo test.




Bỏ hàn board lâu quá nên không biết là có cái gọi là trạm hàn nhân dịp bác Solero bán típ hàn nên tò mò và thấy topic này http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...dering-station của bác nhatson nên mới biết về em nó. nên thử làm 1 em chơi.
tay hàn cho tip T12 mắc quá nên để dành mấy đầu tip của bác Solero làm sau vậy.
Vật tư gồm có : Tay Hàn GORDAK936 tay này dùng sensor đo nhiệt là thermocouple.
màn hình TFT chip spfd5408 về màn hình này các bác xem bài này của CKD http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/84...oc-voi-TFT-LCD 
Rotary Encoder 
Arduino nano
và các linh kiện linh tinh như FET nguồn 5v opto 817 transistor c2383 và A1013 điện trở tụ điện. opamp OP07 và lm358.

Đầu tiên tìm hiểu về các open source mình tìm đuợc các site này.
https://debugginglab.wordpress.com/2...ering-station/  bác nhatson share.
https://github.com/ConnyCola/SolderingStation giống cái trên.
https://www.allaboutcircuits.com/pro...th-an-atmega8/
https://sibusaman.github.io/DIY-Soldering-Station/
https://hackaday.io/project/3417-hak...dering-station
https://manolena.wordpress.com/2015/...tion-with-avr/
http://www.electronoobs.com/eng_arduino_tut32.php
và cuối cùng mình chọn em này. https://www.hackster.io/sfrwmaker/so...77726&offset=0
tuy em này code hơi phức tạp 1 chút nhưng nó có nhiều cài đặt để nhiệt độ đầu hàn đạt được nhiệt độ tốt nhất.

Phần sau là schematic và code mình đã sửa.

----------

CKD, duonghoang, nnk

----------


## katum573

Source code gốc và Schematic theo link này https://github.com/sfrwmaker/soldering_907_lcd
theo bộ này thì tác giả dùng 2 loại màn hình 1 cái là lcd 0802 và 1 cái là lcd 1602 và schematic cho 2 loại sensor là thermocouple và thermoresistor tay hàn của mình là loại thermocouple nên sơ đồ của mình là theo thermocouple.
file schematic đã sửa https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_uG...ew?usp=sharing
file code sửa để chạy với màn hình tft https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TcK...ew?usp=sharing
file thư viện tft đã sửa để chạy theo sơ đồ của mình. https://drive.google.com/file/d/1oWD...ew?usp=sharing

Thông Thường sensor trong tay hàn có 2 loại là Thermocouple và thermoresistor.

thermocouple là loại khi nhiệt độ tăng thì 2 đầu dây sẽ có 1 điện áp hàng mv, điện áp này sẽ tăng theo nhiệt độ. chi tiết thì các bác google dùm em nhé.
thermoresistor thì có 2 loại là NTC và PTC, PTC là điện trở tăng theo nhiệt độ và PTC sẽ giảm theo nhiệt độ. còn loại nào nữa thì các bác góp ý giùm.

Đầu tiên mình thử theo sơ đồ của tác giả thì nhận thấy thứ nhất chân ra của arduino không đủ 5v và 5v cũng không đủ kích con fet chạy hoàn toàn nên fet bị nóng và thời gian nung đầu hàn cũng lâu nên trong mạch của mình mình gắn thêm con opto 817 và dùng nguồn lấy từ 24v thứ 1 cách ly được tầng công suất với arduino thứ 2 tăng điện áp làm việc cho chân G của con FET.
sơ đồ gốc dùng con opamp AD882 con này thì mắc với lại mình kiếm ở VN cũng khó nên mình dùng con op07 vừa rẻ vừa dễ kiếm, con LM538 thì theo tác giả con này chạy bị nhiễu nên khuyên không nên dùng, nếu bác nào không kiếm được op07 thì nói mình đưa sơ đồ con lm538 mình test thấy chạy cũng được lắm.
Do con opamp op07 cấp nguồn 5v nên điện áp ra max của nó chỉ đươc 3v8 nên mình cấp khoảng gần 3v chân ref của con arduino để lấy điện áp so sánh cho bộ ADC của arduino ( các bác chú ý chỗ nà nhé không là con arduino nó đi tong đấy khi cấp nguồn ngoài cho chân này thì trong code phải có dòng "analogReference(EXTERNAL);" trước khi khởi động so sánh ADC của arduino.

còn nữa ...... tới giờ về nhà rồi hẹn mai vậy.

----------


## CKD

Về ADC ref thì... nếu không cấp nguồn ngoài thì cũng không sao cả. Mỗi tội phải offset lại tín hiệu thôi.
Input mặc định là 0-5V tương ứng với 0-1024, giờ input chỉ có 0-3V thì tương ứng là 0-614  :Big Grin: , nó sẽ không smooth như là 0-5V thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## katum573

> Về ADC ref thì... nếu không cấp nguồn ngoài thì cũng không sao cả. Mỗi tội phải offset lại tín hiệu thôi.
> Input mặc định là 0-5V tương ứng với 0-1024, giờ input chỉ có 0-3V thì tương ứng là 0-614 , nó sẽ không smooth như là 0-5V thôi


Vấn đề không phải smooth hay không mà trong code dùng giá tri của ADC để set nhiệt độ và giá trị cao nhất là 980 của ADC, nếu thay đổi giá trị này thấp hơn nhiều thì bác phải thay đổi lại giá tri của PID và các giá trị mặc định của code mà cái này sẽ ngốn rất nhiều thời gian để cân chỉnh.

----------


## hungxalo

> con LM538 thì theo tác giả con này chạy bị nhiễu nên khuyên không nên dùng, nếu bác nào không kiếm được op07 thì nói mình đưa sơ đồ con lm538 mình test thấy chạy cũng được lắm.


Bác cho em xin sơ đồ con LM358 với ạ

----------


## chanvaidan

> Source code gốc và Schematic theo link này https://github.com/sfrwmaker/soldering_907_lcd
> theo bộ này thì tác giả dùng 2 loại màn hình 1 cái là lcd 0802 và 1 cái là lcd 1602 và schematic cho 2 loại sensor là thermocouple và thermoresistor tay hàn của mình là loại thermocouple nên sơ đồ của mình là theo thermocouple.
> file schematic đã sửa https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_uG...ew?usp=sharing
> file code sửa để chạy với màn hình tft https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TcK...ew?usp=sharing
> file thư viện tft đã sửa để chạy theo sơ đồ của mình. https://drive.google.com/file/d/1oWD...ew?usp=sharing
> 
> Thông Thường sensor trong tay hàn có 2 loại là Thermocouple và thermoresistor.
> 
> thermocouple là loại khi nhiệt độ tăng thì 2 đầu dây sẽ có 1 điện áp hàng mv, điện áp này sẽ tăng theo nhiệt độ. chi tiết thì các bác google dùm em nhé.
> ...


Cho xin sơ đồ con LM358 chạy với bạn ơi

----------

